# What do you do when you start feeling down?



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Regardless of whether you take anti-depressants or not, what do you like to do to get yourself out of feeling down? When you just start to have un-needed worry, or whatever reason.List your ways to cheer yourself up too.I like to watch funny movies when I'm really feeling down. If I'm just slightly, then a good uplifting movie can do good too.I like to look at my two little kids and remember how lucky I am to have them. (Especially when they are sleeping. I like to take a nap, if I can. Usually when I'm feeling down, part of it has to do with how tired I am. I tend to feel better after a nap. I like to talk to my sister that can cheer me up.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

When I´m feeling down, I like to have a laugh with a good friend. I like to watch some kind of nostalgic movie ( like Ditry dancing or something lol) I like to eat chocolate or make a cup of hot cocoa. I like to take time for myself, lie down and think about everything.I like to close my eyes and listen to my favourite songs.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

-- get on the computer, losing myself online or having some fun with some software-- do some art & craft, like, make a cloth doll and make some clothes/dresses for the doll, drawing, etc -- get on the phone with a friend-- daydream about something nice, usually another planet where everything's beautiful and pleasant-- write down how I'm feeling in a secret/private diary, sometimes I talk to my diary like it is a person and a friend-- watch my fav show on TV or my fav DVDLOL, I do all of these when I'm happy too, but when I'm not, it helps me concentrate on something nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Chat to you lotChat to my sister - she's a total tonicWatch "North by Northwest"Read anything by Stuart MaconieWatch a Peter Kay FilmGo somewhere where there's some SUN!!!!!!!!! If I canCuddle Milo - my rug on legsGlass of red wine with the Greek GodWalk in the Lake District - if I happen to be near thereThat do ya?????Sue


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

No matter how down and out I feel, I can always retreat to my room with a sketch pad and a pencil to keep me sane. I don't even think about what I'm doing, I just kinda let my hand move across the page. Art has, and always will be, the best medicine for me.Aside from that, I'll listen to my favorite songs, go for a walk, or just sit out on my porch and look up at the sky. The world around us is beautiful, and if I ever feel depressed, just being out in nature reminds me of how lucky we are to be here.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya Patient, we seem to have our hobbies in common! I LOVE drawing, too! And Nature!














(sorry, Mommywith2, a little off-topic







)...


----------

